# Agent Edwin Pabón-Robles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Agent*
*Edwin Pabón-Robles*
Puerto Rico Police Department, Puerto Rico

End of Watch: Friday, September 23, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 43

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* 36235

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Agent Edwin Pabón-Robles was killed in a vehicle crash as he and his partner responded to an emergency call in Carolina, Puerto Rico, at approximately 1:30 am.

Their patrol car left the roadway and overturned as they exited from the Teodoro Moscoso Bridge to Román Baldorioty de Castro Expressway. Agent Pabón-Robles was killed in the crash and his partner was seriously injured after being ejected from the patrol car.

Agent Pabón-Robles had served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for five years and was assigned to the San Juan Highway Division. He is survived by his wife and two children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Jose L. Caldero López
Puerto Rico Police Department
PO Box 70166
San Juan, PR 00936

Phone: (787) 792-1234


----------

